# Urdu: Shudah شُدَه



## lcfatima

What is the meaning of shudah? 

As in _istemaal shudah_ or _shaadi shudah_

Can shudah stand alone, or it always attached to another word? To what other high frequency words is it commonly attached? Will you kindly explain its grammatical function?


----------



## Faylasoof

No, _shuda_ شده can’t stand alone. It is derived from the Farsi shudan شد ن and is used with verbs to give passives, e.g.: _khareedan_ خریدن = to buy , but _khareedah shudan_ = to be bought, and _khareedah shudah_ خریدہ شده = has been bought = خریدہ ہوا, in Urdu.

Similarly, in Urdu we say : _isti’maal karnaa_ استعمال كرنا = to use ; so to express the passive we say_: isti’maal honaa_ استعمال ہونا = to be used . From which we get _isti’maal kiyaa hua_ استعمال كیا ہوا =has been used (literally), but with the meaning in Urdu of USED = استعمال شده. The latter is just a Farsi construction of the Urdu-Hindi version of the compound passive verb and means the same thing as the former. 

The use of this and other variants using the word _ist’imaal_, derived from the 10th verbal form of the Arabic verb _‘amala_, I discussed earlier here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1200372


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks for asking this one Fatima.  I was considering the same thing the other day.

Do you ever see <shuda> changing to represent gender or even amount?


----------



## lcfatima

Is there a finite list of verbs commonly used with shudah? Or may I pair this with any verb? Faylasoof, if you will, kindly provide us with such a list.

I  asked someone (non-linguist native speaker) and _ghum shudah_ (lost) was the only one they could think of.


----------



## panjabigator

I have such a list around here somewhere.  I'll search for it -till then, we'll await Faylasoof's (or anyone else's) response.  

Here is another that comes to mind:
<zabt shudah>- absorbed


----------



## Illuminatus

Like Shaadi-shudah, TalaaQ shudah is also used.


----------



## Faylasoof

Hi All,

Yes, I shall produce one soon but I see both PG and Illuminatus have already started. All of these are commonly used - and there are more.

FLS


----------



## BP.

gator, 'absorbed' would rather be <jazb-shuda>.  <zabt shudah>, apart from meaning 'confiscated', means 'held back' but isn't used for material things.

And its gum shuda not ghum shuda.

More examples: tayyaar-shuda, qubool-shuda (Maqbool?), Haasil-shuda (maHsool?), download-shuda!!, gharq-shuda, fot-shuda, payda-shuda...


----------



## Faylasoof

Precisely BP! The list is looooong! However, with some words we don't use _shudah,_ e.g. we do say _khordah shudah_ (= eaten) but only _boseedah_ is enough. No need to add _shudah_ here.


----------



## Illuminatus

Interestingly, none of these phrases are idiomatic in Hindi. Are they used often in Urdu or is the list purely academic?


----------



## BP.

They're in active use. Every packet of masaala says 'khaalis ajza say tayyaar shuda', and newspapers are teeming with other examples.

I heard boseedah used in a general context, meaning worn off. In the culinary context, <khorda shuda> would mean eaten (maybe fully - eaten and done with, or partially - <jhoota>) but not in the same sense as <boseedah> (rotten, <baasi>).


----------



## panjabigator

Illuminatus said:


> Interestingly, none of these phrases are idiomatic in Hindi. Are they used often in Urdu or is the list purely academic?



Exactly my thoughts.  I asked my father what he thought of <shudah> outside of the normal wedding context and he thought it sounded a bit hoity toity and artificial.  But in my experience, it's really used.


----------



## Faylasoof

janaab-e-giraami,  jaisa aap farmaate heiN, yeh ik tasleem shudah amr hai keh lafz-e-shudah wasee' taur par musta'mal hai!


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

BelligerentPacifist said:


> gator, 'absorbed' would rather be <jazb-shuda>. <zabt shudah>, apart from meaning 'confiscated', means 'held back' but isn't used for material things.
> 
> And its gum shuda not ghum shuda.
> 
> More examples: *tayyaar-shuda*, qubool-shuda (Maqbool?), Haasil-shuda (maHsool?), download-shuda!!, gharq-shuda, fot-shuda, payda-shuda...


 

Whether right or wrong, I think that *tayyar-kardah* is more used now than *tayyar-shudah*


----------



## Faylasoof

I think they have different meanings: tayyar-kardah = manufactured; while tayyar-shudah = ready-made, prep-prepared.


----------



## iskander e azam

[Moderator note: thread merged with the previous one about the same topic. Cherine]

Friends,

شُدَہ is a past particle that is added to verbs (replacing کیا often times) to make them show the past tense: eg صرف شدہ, پیدا شدہ.

Can I use شُدَہ with all verbs? Or has usage sanctified its conjugation with some verbs and not others?

All help appreciated.

Best wishes,

Alex


----------



## marrish

iskander e azam said:


> Friends,
> 
> شُدَہ is a past particle that is added to verbs (replacing کیا often times) to make them show the past tense: eg صرف شدہ, پیدا شدہ.


IeA SaaHib, I do not understand the question. First of all, it's not clear which verbs do you have in mind: صرف and پیدا are not verbs. Secondly, شدہ is not a particle but past participle... of the Pers. verb شدن _shudan '_to become' itself. It's obvious that a past participle shows the past, but more importantly, it indicates the passive voice, therefore when it's added to nouns, adjectives or ... participles, it replaces ہوا often times. I'll give some random examples so that you can perhaps find an answer to this query.

نوشتہ شدہ navishtah shudah - navishtah [pass. part., Pers.] - likkhaa hu'aa. لکھا ہؤا .
معمور شدہ ma3muur shudah - معمور ma3muur [adj., pass. part. A.] - معمور ہؤا ma3muur hu'aa
تباہ شدہ tabaah shudah - تباہ tabaah [adj., Pers.] تباہ ہؤا tabaah hu'aa
تعمیر شدہ ta3miir shudah - ta3miir [noun, A.] - ta3miir hu'aa [hu'aa] 
نابود شدہ naabuud shudah - نابود ہؤا naabuud hu'aa [noun, Pers.] - نابود naabuud
نقل شدہ naql shudah - نقل ہؤا naql hu'aa [naql, noun, A.] - منقّل munaqqal
سرخ شدہ surx shudah - surx hu'aa [hu'aa] - surx [adj. P.]
گرفت شدہ girift shudah - پکڑا ہؤا pakRaa hu'aa
گرفتہ شدہ giriftah shudah - گرفت کردہ شدہ girift kardah shudah - گرفت کیا گیا girift kiyaa gayaa etc etc but not پکڑا شدہ *pakRaa shudah.


----------



## iskander e azam

marrish SaaHib,

The last example you gave answers my question completely, that is,  شدہ is used idiomatically and I cannot just place it with any other word willy-nilly.

Thanks for clearing this  and my other misconceptions up. 

A further query: is there any semantic difference in the following two Urdu sentences?

سب کچھ تباہ ہے and سب کچھ تباہ شدہ ہے. 

Best wishes,

Alex


----------



## Qureshpor

iskandar e azam SaaHib, your question has probably been answered already to your satisfaction but just to add a little more.

"shudah" is generally added to nouns and objectives, the resultant word having the English past participle meaning:

taHriir-shudah > written (taHriir: writing- Arabic noun)

shaadii shudah > married (shaadii: marriage- Persian based noun)
giriftaar shudah > captured (giriftar-captured- Persian based adjective)
gum shudah > lost (gum: lost- Persian adjective)

It is occasionally used with Indic words too (though I have to admit I have not come across "pakRaa-shudah").

bhartii-shudah > enrolled (bhartii - enrolment)

Following thread may be of interest to you.

Urdu / Hindi : hua hua hai

Sometimes I wish we could have in Urdu all purpose suffixes which would do the same job performed by "-ing" and "ed" (or equivalent) in English. Hindi has "it" which once attached to any word (it seems), results in an "ed" form word.

Would you believe there is "shudah shudah" too! But I will leave it to you to find its meaning.

A few more examples:
طے شدہ، مرتب شدہ، منسوخ شدہ، ٹائپ شدہ


----------



## iskander e azam

Cherine,

Thank you for  merging  the threads. It did come as a surprise as I have my google set up to search in Urdu and threads in this forum are regularly located by it.

Best wishes,

Alex


----------

